# Medicare - Upstate NY



## Kathy615 (Sep 17, 2008)

Has anyone else had trouble trying to find information on the new Medicare website since National Government Services took over? Currently I am looking for the Medicare reimbursement for Pneumovax 90732 and Flu 90658.  Can't find it on the website and when I called Medicare the person I spoke with couldn't find it.  She connected me with a "level 2" rep and I have been on hold for 45 mins waiting for someone to answer.  HELP!


----------



## dmaec (Sep 17, 2008)

Blondie - Medicare (at least in MN) covers the flu vaccine once per flu season (offered in the Fall & Winter), and the Pneumococcal vaccine once in a lifetime.  (It may cover additional pneumococcal vaccinations based on risk of the individual).

You use the V04.81 for flu with G0008 admin
the V03.82 for Pneumo with G0009 admin

HOWEVER - if they're given both vaccines at the same visit you use the V06.6 for both flu/pneumo and the G0008 & G0009.

hope this helps a bit - 
good luck finding your info on the site!

_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## Belinda Frisch (Sep 17, 2008)

*Ngs*

Are you looking for coverage info, or the fee schedule?

http://www.ngsmedicare.com/ngsmedic...s/MedicareMonthlyReview/2007-08ab/SE0727.aspx

http://www.ngsmedicare.com/NGSMedicare/PartB/Claims/FeeSchedules/ny/2008/2008_fee_schedule-0108.pdf


----------

